
Introduction to MongoDB - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/featured-posts/introduction-to-mongodb/
======
liuliu
Just wonder who have hosted data that is larger than RAM with MongoDB, and
what's the performance characteristics?

~~~
jonburs
This happened to Foursquare, and resulted in a lengthy outage. See
[http://groups.google.com/group/mongodb-
user/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/mongodb-
user/browse_thread/thread/528a94f287e9d77e) for the full details (including
why recovery took so long).

~~~
ethangunderson
FWIW, Foursquare's situation was kind of unique. They have a need for all of
their data to be in RAM. In most applications, you can define a working set of
data. As long as you can keep that working set and indexes in RAM, you'll be
fine.

------
rgbrgb
This needs some serious proofreading.

~~~
justinjenkins
Sorry, it was posted before I actually finished due to a communication error.
I tried to fix some of the problems & I apologize.

------
rit
The correct URL For info on BSON is <http://bsonspec.org>

------
togasystems
I graduated in 2010. I wonder how long it will be until they start teaching
NoSQL in school.

